# ESP Long Way (Ikuo Signature)



## Bloody_Inferno (May 31, 2011)

Ikuo, bassist for Bull Zeichen 88, TM Revolution/Abingdon Boys School and pretty much practically every J-Rock album imaginable (and even on Marty Friedman's Loudspeaker album)  gets a signature bass. 







It even comes with a Led inlay version:






Specs:

BODY :Swamp Ash
NECK :Hard Maple 3P 
FINGERBOARD :Maple, 21frets
INLAY : Dot and "190" at 19th fret
SCALE :35inch (889mm)
NUT :Carbon (46mm)
JOINT :Bolt-on (6-Bolts)
TUNER : HIPSHOT Ultralite
BRIDGE :GOTOH Wilkinson WBBO-5 
PICKUPS :(Neck) Seymour Duncan SMB-5D 
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan SMB-5D
CONTROL :Master Volume, Toggle PU Selector
Coil Split Switch, 3 BAND EQ(Seymour Duncan STC-3M3) 
COLOR :190 Red 
PRICE :514,500yen (Include TAX)

Long overdue IMO, a well deserved sig. The guy's a monster.


----------



## Guitarman700 (May 31, 2011)

AWWW hell yeah. Do want, probably will never have.


----------



## ry_z (May 31, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Long overdue IMO, a well deserved sig.



Definitely. It's about time.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 1, 2011)

Been waiting for this. That guy is an absolutely amazing bassist, makes me wanna practice a fuck-ton to become just as good. I'm not a fan of Bull Zeichen 88 at all, but I do listen sometimes just for the basslines 

And this is just hilarious; "Bull Zeichen 88, TMR, etc..." 

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/artist/ikuo/index.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2011)

Never heard of that guy before but that bass is hot as hell!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Never heard of that guy before but that bass is hot as hell!


 
This.


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty sweet bass. Whys their half a fret and the extended fret board? It's cool looking but does it serve a purpose?


----------



## drmosh (Jun 1, 2011)

that's one awesome bass! I like


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Pretty sweet bass. Whys their half a fret and the extended fret board? It's cool looking but does it serve a purpose?



I was wondering about that too, but looking at it i guess it's because the highest register is fretless, and the highest string has the fret stopping before it to get even more fretless range for it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 1, 2011)

Wasn't expecting much, and never heard of this guy. but that is a really nice looking bass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> I was wondering about that too, but looking at it i guess it's because the highest register is fretless, and the highest string has the fret stopping before it to get even more fretless range for it.


 
My guess is that, due to the nature of Ikuo's playing style (bass shred/slap/everything including the kitchen sink) the upper access is fretless for shred style playing, kinda like Uli Jon Roth's Sky guitar. Notice the very last fret doesn't go all the way. 

And this bass line is ridiculous:


----------



## Murmel (Jun 2, 2011)

God damnit, the more I listen to him the more I wanna just pick up the bass and never stop playing.. I love how he can lay down such fancy bass lines without it feeling misplaced. It always feels very tasteful.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jun 5, 2011)

someone linked ESP japanese page,go and watch bases,they have a fuckin lot a basses that (i bet) you've never seen!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm. I think I'll pass.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 5, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> someone linked ESP japanese page,go and watch bases,they have a fuckin lot a basses that (i bet) you've never seen!



Wow, apparently...


----------



## yingmin (Jun 6, 2011)

A lot of my favorite bassists are Japanese. There just seems to be a much greater respect for the instrument than you see in American/European bands.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck that bass is bitchin'.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 7, 2011)

yingmin said:


> A lot of my favorite bassists are Japanese. There just seems to be a much greater respect for the instrument than you see in American/European bands.



i would argue that and say its just a different APPROACH to the instrument. There alot of japanese bands that subscribe to "boring as shit follow the rhythm guitarist" school of thought too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> just a different APPROACH to the instrument.



tetsuya would certainly be a great example of this. 





And probably my favorite example 



Regarding his signature basses, my friend actually owns a Bardic and it looks and plays beautifully.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 7, 2011)

I can personally say that Tetsuya and Yukke of Mucc changed my view on bass playing. I was stuck following the guitarist before that.

Now I just get bored and irritated if I have to follow the guitar


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 8, 2011)

I also don't know where else to post this but here on this thread:


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 8, 2011)

damn ESP holds out on Americans


----------



## deevit (Jun 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Hmm... Lakland anyone?


----------



## ry_z (Jun 11, 2011)

deevit said:


> Hmm... Lakland anyone?[/IMG]



ESP is the Japanese importer for Lakland.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 12, 2011)

ry_z said:


> ESP is the Japanese importer for Lakland.



And Tetsuya gets his own Lakland line too. 

http://espguitars.co.jp/artist/tetsuya/lakland.jpg


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2011)

Edwards version:





















BODY: Alder
NECK: Hard Maple 3Piece
FINGERBORAD: Maple, 21frets
RADIUS: 240R
SCALE: 35 inch (889mm)
NUT: Bone (46mm)
INLAY: Dot
JOINT: Bolt-on (6-Bolts)
TUNER: GOTOH GB707E
BRIDGE: GOTOH 404SJ-5
PICKUPS: (Neck) Seymour Duncan SMB-5D (Bridge) Seymour Duncan SMB-5D
PARTS COLOR: Chrome
CONTROLS: Master Volume, Toggle PU Selector PU Variation Switch, 2 Band EQ(KH-1)
PRICE: 141,750yen (Include Tax)

A more affordable alternative.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Jul 8, 2011)

Bass is pretty bitchin' but FWUCK I hate that auto-tuned vocal!


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Jul 8, 2011)

OK my internet finally decided to load me more than about 30" of video.
That second vid, Boimahe is epic!
Just listen to the bass track on the main page of the bassist's site Ikuo Official Website I seriously could not open my mouth any wider when I listened for the first time.

It's like Jaco & Les Claypool had an angry funky Japanese baby. My mind is officially blown.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 28, 2012)

because there's a full interview with Ikuo explaining the bass courtesy of Reality Web Video.



There's other parts to this too and they promised an English translation in the not too distant future. 

EDIT: And just for good measure:


----------



## LivingTimmy (Dec 1, 2012)

I had never heard of Ikuo, so I watched some Bull Zeichen 88 on YouTube. HOLY CRAP HE'S INSANE! I think the bass is pretty awesome! Originally I thought it was only okay (Mainly cos of the 21 frets, I'm a 24+ fret guy  ), but it really has grown on me.

The only reason why I'd never own one is because I couldn't afford one


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 13, 2012)

I opened this thread and then I wanted to sell all my gear and be a bass player.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh does this look nice:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 19, 2014)

...and the Long Way II Red Camo is available on the ESP website.






BODY : Swamp Ash 
NECK : Hard Maple, Walnut, Padauk 7P 
FINGERBOARD : Maple, 21frets 
INLAY : Dot and "190" at 19th fret 
SCALE : 889mm 
NUT : Brass (46mm) 
JOINT : Bolt-on (6-Bolts) 
TUNER : HIPSHOT Ultralite 
BRIDGE : GOTOH 404SJ-5 
PICKUPS : (Neck) Seymour Duncan SJ5n-67/70(Plastic Coverd) 
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan SJ5b-67/70(Plastic Coverd) 
CONTROL : Master Volume, Mini Toggle PU Selector
ON/OFF Switch, 3 BAND EQ(Seymour Duncan STC-3M3) 
COLOR : Red Camo 
PRICE : 619,500yen (Include TAX) 
Hard Case&#12289;&#35469;&#23450;&#35388;&#20184;&#23646; 

LED version:






BODY : Swamp Ash 
NECK : Hard Maple, Walnut, Padauk 7P 
FINGERBOARD : Maple, 21frets 
INLAY : Dot and "190" at 19th fret w/LED 
SCALE : 889mm 
NUT : Brass (46mm) 
JOINT : Bolt-on (6-Bolts) 
TUNER : HIPSHOT Ultralite 
BRIDGE : GOTOH 404SJ-5 
PICKUPS : (Neck) Seymour Duncan SJ5n-67/70(Plastic Coverd) 
(Bridge) Seymour Duncan SJ5b-67/70(Plastic Coverd) 
CONTROL : Master Volume, Mini Toggle PU Selector
LED ON/OFF Switch, 3 BAND EQ(Seymour Duncan STC-3M3) 
COLOR : Red Camo 
PRICE : 735,000yen (Include TAX) 
Hard Case&#12289;&#35469;&#23450;&#35388;&#20184;&#23646;


----------



## Syriel (Feb 19, 2014)

If they ever release an Edwards version of the Camo. My bank account is gonna be so mad at me.


----------



## Fretless (Feb 19, 2014)

Unless my conversions are horribly wrong, isn't like 600,000 yen like $6000 usd? x.x


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 23, 2014)

Fretless said:


> Unless my conversions are horribly wrong, isn't like 600,000 yen like $6000 usd? x.x



Yeah, approximately. More like $5,850.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 25, 2014)

That's in line with ESP CS usual prices, actually, nothing really outrageous there.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 25, 2014)

Man, Just got really tempted to install a fingerplate between the pickups on my Jazz fiver. I can imagine speed shooting through the roof with the fingers not travelling as far between the strings and body.

It would look super ghetto though, bolting a random piece of wood to the bass 
Might give it a go with some sticky putty or something first, to see if I like it.


----------

